# [SOLVED] USB Webcam first soundcard after boot

## baschni

Hi there!

I got a logitech quickcam 9000 which works like a charm with uvcvideo. It has a micro attached and loads snd_usb_audio for this. When I boot the pc and the webcam is plugged in, this snd_usb_audio seems to load first so my webcam is the first (default) audio device, which hasn't any playback device. My pci sound card (seems to use module snd_hda_intel) is listed as second device and can be specified for some apps as the playback device, but this is tedious and doesn't work for all programs. How can I make this device my default device?

On the kernel boot line I put snd-hda-intel=0 snd-usb-audio=1, doesn't change anything. In the /etc/modules.d/alsa I assigned following:

 *Quote:*   

> options snd slots=snd-hda-intel
> 
> alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel
> 
> alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
> ...

 

I think I am overseeing something very simple, can you help me?Last edited by baschni on Sun Sep 26, 2010 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rh1

Maybe something in this thread could help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6215882.html?sid=63379bdbac23bb3c21587b54459c4e50

----------

## baschni

I corrected the above quote and replace the underscores of snd_usb_audio with dashes + I added

 *Quote:*   

> nd-hda-intel.index=0 snd-usb-audio.index=1

 

to the kernel boot line in grub.conf. Now it works, one of those has fixed it.

----------

## mamac

Hi,

This helped me to understand default devices with alsa.

However, since I use a usb headset I'd like to be able to switch alsa default device "on the fly", I mean without rebooting.

I've been searching for that for a while and arrived finally on this post, do you know if that's ever posible ?

Thank you

----------

## chithanh

Yes it is possible. You can set pcm.default in /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc.

If you are using the USB headset only in certain applications, you might want to check whether you are able to configure them to use a particular alsa device.

----------

## mamac

I can also change card numbers by setting in which order modules are loaded, i.e. if usb headset module is loaded first then it will get index 0.

----------

